# New loft started today



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Started framing my new 10 x 20 loft today. It will have a 6 x 10 section on each end, a 6 x 8 section in the middle, and a 4 x 8 hallway in the middle, I have all exteriors framed and the rafters rolled, was hoping to get more done but the rain was not helping me


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Very happy for you. Get r done.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Get r done.


says the guy who has been working on his loft for months... 

couldn't resist Shady...haha

I hope both of you guys have birds in your new loft soon.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Hoping to have birds in mine next weekend, would be sooner but money is tight so its a week to week thing when I have the money to buy materials.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Been working on mine 9 months. I hope im done by middle Feb to start the breeding season. I can see your going to be another one of those guys putting birds in before its done. LOL PS Nice layout


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Been working on mine 9 months. I hope im done by middle Feb to start the breeding season. I can see your going to be another one of those guys putting birds in before its done. LOL PS Nice layout


I was a contractor for 11 years before the economy took a dive, I have alot of building experience, if I had the money I could probably finish the whole loft in about four days. should have it wrapped up next weekend, hopefully


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your right if your experience you could get it done but most people aren't. Two guys built the addition on my house in a couple days. I'm a perfectionist of sorts, it takes me forever. ps get some pic on here LOL


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Got the roof sheeted, papered and metal on today, that was about all, pretty much poured rain all day, got a little done, but got alot wet too!!!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice work Mike I agree from foundation to water tight with materials on site 4/5 days total. I was also a general contractor for 20 years. I found the finish to be the slowest nesting boxes, perches, electical and such. I had the siding on before I stood the wall. Just an old school trick.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I would generally always sheet the walls down, but lack of money for siding, so I stood them with none. At least the roof is on, I'll work on siding and doors next weekend.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Man I understand material cost and time. It alway one or the other.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got down off the roof in the dark, I put enough screws to hold it down and planned on finishing the screwing tomorrow, well the weather said 40+ mph winds tonight and tomorrow so figured I better get it done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

You guys have heart building in the winter like this I'm not touching the loft again till its like 40 degrees outside lol. Although I'm working on nest boxes and other little things like that in the basement.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I figure that I built things for other people in the cold and rain, so its not too bad when your building it for yourself, and no deadline so you can stop for breaks whenever you want.!!!


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Roller mike said:


>


Im thinking about putting a 16" run of fiberglass on the top of this wall for natural light, I cant put fiberglass on the roof because its sheeted under the metal.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Just above my landing boards.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That will add daylight but no UV that the bird need but it will make it nicer to work in. I was think you might install fixed window but you have all the framing done so for ease a fiberglass strip in a simple way to get light. You can flash it to keep the water out, think out loud, if that will not slow you down go for it.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 3o 3o window on each end, but no way to put a window in the center 6x8 pen, thats the idea for the fiberglass, They will get full sunlight in the outside aviary.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

looking good so far, thanks for the pics and keep us updated plz =)


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is gonna be a nice, BIG loft!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike as a builder I was just thinking out loud. You got the plan work out in your mind just go with it. When it all done and the birds are there you will find what you would do differently. It like anythinf you build looking back you see where change could be good in some ways. I just put birds into my first loft 10 days ago. will be building a new loft this summer and am redesining it everyother day.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

My mentor told me not to use the fiberglass roofing, he says when it gets cold up here it can crack and create a leak, also, that he noticed birds that live with fiberglass roofing tend to be more jumpy. But if anything I would consider the cracking part?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Mike as a builder I was just thinking out loud. You got the plan work out in your mind just go with it. When it all done and the birds are there you will find what you would do differently. It like anythinf you build looking back you see where change could be good in some ways. I just put birds into my first loft 10 days ago. will be building a new loft this summer and am redesining it everyother day.


thinking of moving the windows already, I should have put them on the 6' wall on the entry door side, that way I have the 10' walls for perches and nest boxes. Its not even done and Im already re-modeling Oh well, easy fix.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats why its taken me 9 months i have to think about everything for a while and i have to see it in my mind before i build anything. I can see what something is going to look like in my mind before its done. I learned you should put the perches as far away from the door as you can, I had to drive 40 miles twice to retrieve birds that got out and went home, due to the perches being at the door, They flew out over my head.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thats why its taken me 9 months i have to think about everything for a while and i have to see it in my mind before i build anything. I can see what something is going to look like in my mind before its done. I learned you should put the perches as far away from the door as you can, I had to drive 40 miles twice to retrieve birds that got out and went home, due to the perches being at the door, They flew out over my head.


Wow thank you so much for that tip!


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Finally a break in the weather, all exterior sheeting is on, interior walls are built and sheeted, trap holes, vent holes, and exit holes are cut in. Landing boards, and doors next weekend, nest boxes and perches, a little paint and ready for birds. should be 90% by next weekend.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Back wall, entry door and windows*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Young bird section*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Entry hallway*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*OB hen section*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*OB cock section*


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike it looking good. now all the little things that take forever. I THINK YOU ARE ON THE DOWNHILL KEEP GOING THE END IS IN SIGHT.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice I like your layout, and what will be your roofing material? Where will you put your nest boxes?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

boobooo96 said:


> Very nice I like your layout, and what will be your roofing material? Where will you put your nest boxes?


Metal roofing nest boxes on the 10' wall


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*My evening progress this week*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I had some used metal, I used most of it on the roof but I had enough left for the ends, The cedar shakes I also had already so I used those, should have enough of those left for the sides of the landing boards. Hoping to have the landing boards done this weekend. The metal on the sides is a little dirty, need to clean that up and put some sealer on the shakes.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike ...... Did you say you would have birds in this loft two week ago? LOL Everthing takes about 50% longer then planned. I have to get started on my 2nd loft in a week or so. Look good


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Was trying for this last weekend, but no money for doors, or lumber for landing boards


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I only have three full days right now, 26 hours total, remember most of the work is done on the weekends, I just had saturday this past weekend, my daughter had a b-day on sunday.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Mike ...... Did you say you would have birds in this loft two week ago? LOL Everthing takes about 50% longer then planned. I have to get started on my 2nd loft in a week or so. Look good


Just started 12 days ago on the 15th


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

looks great so far , hope you find the funds soon to keep it going ,cant wait to see it when its finished.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Roller mike said:


> Hoping to have birds in mine next weekend, would be sooner but money is tight so its a week to week thing when I have the money to buy materials.


Mike Just repeating what you said. I think your doing fine wanted to give you a bad time


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Mike Just repeating what you said. I think your doing fine wanted to give you a bad time


Thanks, its getting there, got the landing board framed tonight, one step at a time, besides the sooner I get done the sooner I have to clean it maybe I will drag it out awhileLOL


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike look the plans I posted and let meknow what you think. The left are rear wall are existing block. I will be putting windows in the south facing rear wall for light and sun. Thanks G


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks good Mike
When I refit mine two years ago I gathered scrap up off jobsites for a loooong time. 
I bought a custom built portable building cheap that is 10x13 with a 12/12 roof. Lots of storage in the "attic".
I have about 1100 in it. I need to add another window and another gable vent but other than that its great.
A thought... I have a 2 bulb florescent fixture that lights up most of the loft. What are your thoughts on putting "grow" lights in there?

Good luck and good job


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice loft Mike looks like a lot of work. Did you say you did this all by your self. That even more work. Almost completed It will be spacious and very nice.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Gro lights have spikes in the red and blue spectrum. Some add green to make them seem brighter to us. Plants use mainly red/blue. You may consider daylight bulbs if you want to simulate longer days.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

velo99 said:


> Looks good Mike
> When I refit mine two years ago I gathered scrap up off jobsites for a loooong time.
> I bought a custom built portable building cheap that is 10x13 with a 12/12 roof. Lots of storage in the "attic".
> I have about 1100 in it. I need to add another window and another gable vent but other than that its great.
> ...


This one is portable , the aviarys will be all screwed and removeable for transport in case I ever move. Most of the lumber I had but I am around the 300.00 mark now, not bad for the size.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

The guy I know that uses the light system just uses regular light bulbs, not grow lights.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Your loft is looking good


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

lookin' great! and fast too!

it takes me that long to decide how I want to do things.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*This is my old fly loft, 8x10 2 sections*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

The old fly loft is attached to my breeder loft.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Landing boards almost completed*


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Dang with this new loft, youll have a lot of lofts space Mike. Nice.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

<ike it juat hit me your roof slopes into your aviary how that going to work with all the rain you get in OR? Have you thought of flashing the water off to the side?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought the same thing.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> <ike it juat hit me your roof slopes into your aviary how that going to work with all the rain you get in OR? Have you thought of flashing the water off to the side?


Gutters coming soon, ice and water barrier for the landing boards, usually dont get alot of rain here anyway.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Finishing landing boards, today putting ob hens in this afternoon.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Way to go... I thought is alway rained in OR!!!!


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Way to go... I thought is alway rained in OR!!!!


The west side gets all the rain, I am in central or. on the east side of the cascades.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

How far are you from Bend I thing we'll be up there this summer


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> How far are you from Bend I thing we'll be up there this summer


I am about 35 miles from bend.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Landing boards are finished, hen section is done birds are in, 24 nest boxes in the cock section done, need 3 more doors and the rest of the birds can move in.!!!!! I cant believe I am so close to being finished


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

how much was the total cost?

i might built one too ..if i move LOL


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

blongboy said:


> how much was the total cost?
> 
> i might built one too ..if i move LOL


Not sure what it would cost total build, I had about 75% of the material already, free stuff. I am still under 500 now.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

If I move mine is going with me, it is portable if need be.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Roller mike said:


> Not sure what it would cost total build, I had about 75% of the material already, free stuff. I am still under 500 now.


free stuff ... wow 

what is the measurement of your Landing boards?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

blongboy said:


> free stuff ... wow
> 
> what is the measurement of your Landing boards?[/QUOTE
> 
> four feet


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Got all the doors hung this evening, I will get the trim on tomorrow evening, OB cocks going in this weekend. Will post some pics then.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mikw way to go so you will have all the birds in with in a week or two.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Mikw way to go so you will have all the birds in with in a week or two.


lol, yes should have them in by then , Just need to move the cocks this weekend, no ybs ready to wean yet.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike it looks so nice. I hope we will be able to stop by this summer if we get to Bend.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Building nest fronts tomorrow, trimming doors, , and moving ob cocks in.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you keep up at this pace you will have to come up with a new project for the summer


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Roller mike

I would like to know how you finished your floor, and sealing products for the floor that can be used on solid plywood. Thanks for your floor plans, I did modify it to suit my size loft.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*One of the feeders I built last summer*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*A crate I built with wire bottom*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyway nest fronts are done, doors trimmed, Cocks go in tomorrow.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

boobooo96 said:


> Hi Roller mike
> 
> I would like to know how you finished your floor, and sealing products for the floor that can be used on solid plywood. Thanks for your floor plans, I did modify it to suit my size loft.


I just left it bare wood. I sealed the landing boards with thompsons water seal.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike you had better keep the doors locked I might just want to stop by and load up you nesting boxex. They look wonderful good job. With all the skills the are on this site I may never post any pictures of the construction of Palamar II.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Mike you had better keep the doors locked I might just want to stop by and load up you nesting boxex. They look wonderful good job. With all the skills the are on this site I may never post any pictures of the construction of Palamar II.


Doweling is very time consuming, but the end result is nice, those are all one piece, you would have a hard time getting them loaded up, lol


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Think Chain Saw


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Think Chain Saw


Think not I spent 4 hours drilling, glueing, countersinking, assembling!!! This summer I made fronts on 25 nest boxes in the breeder loft.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike I was just kidding. You have done super work.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Mike I was just kidding. You have done super work.


Thanks, Its nice to get a compliment on my work.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Well the new loft is complete, There is a few small items left to do. I moved the OB cocks in today and built and hung the box perches in the YB section. To do list is,
1 Make loading chutes
2 Stairs for entry door
3 Enjoy the new loft!!!!


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Roller Mike

Excellent craftsmanship on your loft, your birds will be very happy, thanks for the many ideas. Please keep posting photos of your new loft. I saw pictures of your birds very nice also.


----------

